

Ask HN: TP - Google did not find - webuiarchitect

What is the minimum possible character length of a search keyword with which Google search can return a message "Your search did not match any documents."? Of course,
1) keyword MUST use only characters and numbers
2) No special characters
3) Google shouldn't ask "Did you mean?"<p>My lowest count was 6 with "i9qew8" (until this page gets listed by Google :P) Yours?
======
cd34
seems like a different take on <http://www.googlewhack.com/>

